# The Hellmann's Frozen Mayo-Nog recipe.....



## kleenex (Dec 3, 2022)

I put mayo in my eggnog because Hellmann’s told me to — and I liked it
					

Have yourself a mayo little Christmas.




					www.today.com
				




Because you know you want to


----------



## taxlady (Dec 3, 2022)

Have you tried it?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 3, 2022)

I saw that on a news show last night, and the guy said he wasn't sure if he could "get through this without getting nauseous".  It almost made me nauseous watching it!


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 4, 2022)

LOL...   I'm not even going to watch it!


----------

